# Beef - price on the hoof



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

We've just been quoted a price by a local farmer for a whole beef, on the hoof. We'll go over and help butcher it (there will be a surcharge, but will be reasonable). It's a Newfoundland steer, 1400 lbs... $0.72 a/lb. Should dress to 60-62% of that.

Question is, is this a pretty decent price? I'm in north-central WI.

R


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Top beef steers were selling for $80 to $85 per hundred pounds last week. Holstein steers were from $76 to $81 per hundred. At local auction barns near here. I'm not familiar with Newfoundlands but $72 sounds very reasonable.


----------



## RedneckWoman (Jun 10, 2004)

Not familiar with those either but sounds pretty good. Around here beef steers are averaging $85-$100/hundred weight and dairy steers average $75-$85/hundred weight.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

for your replies


----------



## PezzoNovante (Jun 11, 2002)

It's a decent price if the steer was finished on grain. If it is only coming off pasture then the carcass may end up being too lean.


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

That's a good price. Here in VA the prices at auction are about 1.20 per pound for a 600 pound feeder and about 1.10 for a full grown cow. Even old cows bring 1,300! You can expect to get atleast half of the weight in meat (including ribs and other bones cut up). Make sure he's not overly grown though, or he may be too fatty. Remember, you're paying for that fat also (and it's not healthy).


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

for 6-8 weeks. Green pasture and some oats before that


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm having my 16+ month old steer "processed" ASAP [we've got hunting season opening Monday] and have been quoted .39# hung weight, and he tells me that, with his weight at about 1200# it should cost about $300. I plan to sell half of him, and the going rate for that would be minimum of $2.30# [depends on his marbling?] cut and wrapped to buyer's specs. Again, hanging weight, estimated at 385#.

I'm new at this and don't know what's up here, but this is from a processor who's been in business for 37 years and was recommended by ranchers whose families have been in this area for 100 years, and provide hay for my little herd.

He's finishing up on 8# rolled barley and 2 qts alfalfa pellets daily for the past 3 weeks. He's had nothing but orchard grass hay [when there's no grass in the field] and some alfalfa pellets and COB up till that time. 

I just hope to be able to get him in this weekend, what with the busy season upon meat processors right now!


----------



## PezzoNovante (Jun 11, 2002)

Ask the processor if he dry ages the carcass. That will improve the tenderness.

In the past, I opted for mostly steaks, a few roasts and the rest ground. Depends on your eating habits, but that 'burger is mighty tasty.


----------

